# he told me he was going to have a affair after i denyed him



## alienatedandalonewith3 (Aug 9, 2011)

i need advice,

you can read from my other post we have been having major issue,im at my final traw and i dont know if i should take this serious or just ignore
friday night,we went to bed i was in alot of pain i beleave from stress in my neck and back and also my time of month (tmi) sorry

i took a pain pill and muscle relaxer
my husband was already sleep whn i finally put out little one down,in the bed he grabbed her and was holding her on his chest,i had fallen asleep and woke when he moved her,fell back sleep 
he then came over behind me and flicked me in the lip to try and wake me i said what you doing?and rolled back over he went back to his side
minutes later i hear him getting up
and going down stairs
next thing i know there a light in my face asking if im preg,NO he says,well then you must have caught a disease if your holding out on me
im leaving your going to hold sex from me im going someone who does like me
he left came home around 5:00 am to get his stuff for work and then later called me to tell me its none of my business what he doing and where he going so not to ask ive lost my title cause i cant be a good wife

today he brought it back up and told me and i will be going out again so dont be surprised and brought up a bunch of crap about how im not doing my wifely duties regardless if im sick or period

im not going to leave him hanging,i should be at least having sex 3 times a week
bla blah blah

should i take this as a admittig a affair?and stick to my plan of divorce or do you think he could be bluffin?


he is such a ass and said i get what i deserve this is all my fault 

even thow he verbally abusive to the point im crying uncontrolable and cant breathe
i just want out so bad

im just looking for a good enough excuse i geuss


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

File.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 5, 2011)

Time to get out... now!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ewwww. He sounds like my ex. In fact there are 4-5 things in your story that my ex did and said exactly to the tee.

Flicking your lips to wake you up so that you f-ck on command when you're feeling ill and on pain medication?

What an insensitive a-hole. And I'm no psychic but I am betting he does a lot of selfish things alllll the time. And God forbid you call him out on it or stand up for yourself. Am I right?


----------



## tranquility (Mar 13, 2011)

You have about a hundred good excuses ... dump his sorry ass.


----------



## alienatedandalonewith3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bingo,jellybean im so sick of him and my freakin duties,he tellin me i can change things if I would do my obligations,I said tell me where you were he said he's not tellin me anything,I said so I'm suppose to give in even if you slept with someone else
He reply is yes cause were married 
I so hate him
I can't wait for Friday at 1030
I'm going to pay and sign

Ill finally be free of 12 years of pain


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

cocaine's a helluva drug.


----------



## alienatedandalonewith3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> cocaine's a helluva drug.


Well since he's a police officer and army officer I'm sure that not the issue!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

alienatedandalonewith3 said:


> Well since he's a police officer and army officer I'm sure that not the issue!


Why not? I've known cops and military people to use coke.

I'm not saying that's what he is doing lolll no...


----------



## wild_irish_rose (Aug 6, 2011)

My H used to "force" me when I said no by waiting until I was asleep and then doing it. I would wake up to it and lie there and cry and he would just keep going until he was finished. I hadn't thought about that in a long time until I read this post. How I used to hate him for that.


----------



## Madbunny (Aug 9, 2011)

Mine usually just throws a temper tantrum like a 5 year old and accuses me of getting it somewhere else,then for good measure throws in "there are plenty of women who would love my c**k".
I am supposed to with no sexy talk no foreplay etc just be right ready to go at all times,even a roll of the eyes will set him into a yelling accusing tirade.Makes me feel like an object


----------

